# New Filly not what I expected...ugh



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

So I asked the breeder to send a recent pic of my new filly - and I'm not impressed. I know the dam, I know the stud, and they are honestly nothing like this. She looks so....crooked and kinda weak. I'm so disapointed - I've already paid for her. I bought her at only a few months old becuse I knew her parents and they are both good looking individuals with good performance records. I know this can happen, a foal turning out like a bit of a dud even though the parents are great, but it sucks! 
So I feel terrible, but do you think there is anything I can do? There are three other fillies still for sale with similar bloodlines - as a breeder, would you consider an exchange? I don't want to offend him, and I'm a little sick over it, but I'm not happy with how she looks. I'm going to see her in the flesh on Monday. Any advice?? She's the buckskin on the left. Those are some crookes hocks! The roan on the left is not for sale - she was my 1st choice and is 2 months older.
Here is the pic he sent me.
http://www.horseforum.com/members/9753/album/new-filly-888/new-horse-pics-728-5879t.jpg


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, the pic is TINY! Going to try and fix it!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The photo is too small for me to see. 
I think you can talk to the breeder and see try your luck, but if you already paid for her and she's yours...you're kind of stuck. 
I've never bought unseen before though, so maybe someone else has had a different experience.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

How old is she? I wouldn't give up hope on her just yet. All horses go thru that "ugly stage" at about 4-5 months old.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

ill trying to fix the picture - new computer and software!! Sorry!
I did see her, but she was so new, and looked OK to me.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Did she look straight when you saw her? Chances are that if she looked straight before then the angle of the picture could be off.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

She's 5 months. When I saw her, she was not quite 2 months. She looked all gangely, but not to crooked. My big concern is the lack of muscle she carries over her hip and stifle - she looks quite slight.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I think she's in her gawky phase. Give her some time I bet she'll turn out gorgeous.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Personally if it was me I'd probably hold onto her, it's hard w/ babies because they go through so many stages. Although I can't see the pic well enough.

However, if you deside to ask about a swap, I would not tell them it's because you desided you don't like the one you picked, but instead just say you really like the other one better! And since you can only afford one you'd prefer that one. They may or may not go for it, if they do that's great for you, if not, don't get mad, just enjoy your new filly, she may turn out to be exactly what you were expecting! I know I've been suprised before!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldnt give up hope yet, Like everyone else has said, every foal goes through there ugly stage, and some look down right hideous! I am sure she will even out, and look better the more she grows.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Foals go thru a really ugly stage when they are weaned. Especially if they arent fed enough protein as they get that big bloated belly and the hind legs will go off. (need some junk in the trunk) Once they get their weight back and bloom they look like a whole different horse.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

When I bought Justice I had pretty much bought him sight unseen, He had somewhat crooked front legs, they turned out and to me it stood out like a sore thumb. My farrier however informed me it's not at all uncommon for foals to go through a stage where they seem all out of whack and with proper trimming etc. his legs would more than likely straighten up fine..well they did and I couldn't be happier. Give her a little time, see what happens she will probably grow out of it like everyone else said.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I was just so surprised to see the recent pic - she is nothing like her mother at all. I rode her mom and loved her years back, and the sire is a big stocky boy (he's a Hollywood Jac 86). We even thought she had 4 whites but it turns out that 2 went black! It makes me feel beter to hear that once she developes she will most likely straighten out behind. I feel just terrible, I don't want to be disapointed in her, and I was so excited. Regardless of how it works out, I'll love her and give her a great home. Sometimes crooked horses work out OK. I'll talk to the breeder, but if he doesn't go for it, I'm OK with it.
Still trying to get a better pic - photo bucket is being wierd with me!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is a bit better pic - I'm having technical difficulties with picassa and photobucket!! Hope this gives a better idea!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I think shes cute. just give her some time.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I think she's cute, that photo makes her head look a bit funky but really because it is ot a conformation shot you cant really tell if her legs are crooked or not, it could be the way she is standing or the angle of the photo. she looks like she has good muscle and weight for a 5 month old. Perhaps you could look up other pics of 5 month olds and compare them so you get an idea of the kind of growth stage she could be going through.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, thanks guys! I was feeling soooo bad about this, thinking I'd made a HUGE mistake. I'll take a bunch more pics when I make the journey to see her on Monday and hopefully will have figured out this new software so I can edit and post them!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

give her some time to feel out. she looks good but the pic of her legs aren't real clear to see if they are crooked.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

You know I enlarged the pic and I really think it's the way she is standing, I could be wrong but that is what it looks like to me btw I think she's a doll!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

A horse, especially a baby, grazing, is not at their best to judge their conformation. She looks cowhocked in the pic, but from that angle and while grazing, she could just be standing weird.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

close2prfct said:


> You know I enlarged the pic and I really think it's the way she is standing, I could be wrong but that is what it looks like to me btw I think she's a doll!


Thanks!! I kinda fell in love when she was newborn - she does have the sweetest little face. I hope you are right about the pic just being super bad. I'll take a bunch on Monday when I go to see her. She's kind of a funny coloured buckskin, eh? Lots of white in the mane and tail.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i dont think she is bad lookign at all, she looks cute and i love her color. Good luck


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it's a really bad photo to go by, and in person I think she'll look tons better


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

dont give up hope they all go through it my rebel was a cute doll when he was new baby tell bout 2 then he was kinda akward he was alittle of a late bloomer and hit ugly stage at a yearling but now hes a very big handsome boy at 15.3 and put together pretty well i guess he gets good comments from people at shows soo there is always hope but im curious how is she bred and what do you plan on using her for?


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

She's reining bred on top and cutting bred on bottom. Plan on using her for reining and maybe turnback at the cuttings. Her primary job will be "stress reliever for busy mom"!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

When does she come home? I'm sure it's the way she is standing as well. I've taken some horrible pictures of my horses with the legs bent, etc. But they don't actually look like that, it's just the way they were standing.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Why not ask for a few more pictures and request that they be taken to allow a better look at her conformation rather than just snapped as she is out grazing? I would think it not too much trouble for them to catch her up and snap a few photos - taking 10 minutes out of their day. That way you can have a better idea of whether this is just a bad pic.


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

I think she's a really nice looking filly


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's a baby...she shouldn't be built like a tank yet; some will, but some won't. If she was straight legged at 2 months, that won't change; she will appear gangly at times, but she will grow into herself eventually


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

They always say an ugly turns into beautiful.

It's definetly the camera angle, certain camera angles can and will make the horse look out of proportion. I'm sure she's absolutely lovely in the flesh, and will turn out to be a real looker when she's older and much more filled out properly. 

It's like with my 2 year old, she's not really all that nice to look at first, but I know she's going to be a stunning horse when she's older and all filled out. Well, she look's pretty to me anyway, but my mum doesn't like her, apparently she look's like a donkey at times, lol. 

But yeah, I'm going on camera angles. Ask him to take some conformation shots for you...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I think she'll be okay!
Grazing photo's of babies are horrible because their legs are so long and their balance is all messed up that they really CAN'T stand straight. 

I'd just ask for more conformation pics as Themacpac suggested and wait until you see her in person. Photograph's are often decieving. 

LOVE her sire's breeding, too!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

It is often soooo hard to tell with young ones. Our stocky mare looked all grown up and filled out (over 1000 lbs) at 3, while our youngest, slower to mature filly still looked all 'leggy' at 4 and didn't start filling out till she was 5 (and she's still growing).


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm hooing for the best, going to see her tomorrow - even if I am sick as heck! I'll take some pics and update.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I wouldn't worry much. All foals go through hideous phases. She's been wellbred, and while sometimes that may still mean a dud competition wise, typically the conformation doesn't stray that drastically from well-conformed parents. It's the worse possible picture angle to boot, foals always stand funny so I really don't think you should be judging from that picture. From what I can see, she seems to have a really super compact body type that's going to muscle beautifully as she grows.

Let us know how it goes when you see her in person!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Just got back - I think I might have bought a 2yr old instead! The filly was not as bad as the pic suggested, either, so it was a good trip. Hubby thinks I should just get both, but we'll see! Post pics when my baby goes for a nap...


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Strangely enough, I had a similar instance today. Our two farriers came out today to do all our herd. Two 5 mo. old fillies we have are now standing very hocky and back toes going east and west. I asked the farriers to trim the feet to help improve that problem. 

They both laughed and said they were going through a growing phase. They are butt high and growing. They trimmed the feet carefully to help straighten the legs, but they both just said it was a phase. I know they go through UGLIES, but their legs used to be straight and sure. Now they are wonky. 

Good luck to you. Good luck to me too!


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

to me she looks fine and really nice give her 5 mo she will suprise u


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I would hold on to that filly..
She is probably just going to an 'ugly duckling' phase.
She may end up GORGEOUS, and make you regret let her go, or whatever.

I know when Hotrod was at that stage he was one funky duck..
He is now filling out, and is very appealing to the eye :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

so whats the update?


----------



## simplysouthern (Dec 7, 2009)

Babies grow all kinds of awkward ways. Have patience.


----------



## orin (Jul 22, 2009)

i think she is absolutley gorgeous!! i love her colouring!!!

awaiting updates!! ;-)


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

SoMuchManureSoLittleTime said:


> Strangely enough, I had a similar instance today. Our two farriers came out today to do all our herd. Two 5 mo. old fillies we have are now standing very hocky and back toes going east and west. I asked the farriers to trim the feet to help improve that problem.
> 
> They both laughed and said they were going through a growing phase. They are butt high and growing. They trimmed the feet carefully to help straighten the legs, but they both just said it was a phase. I know they go through UGLIES, but their legs used to be straight and sure. Now they are wonky.
> 
> Good luck to you. Good luck to me too!


So weanlings do go through a stage of looking like they toe out or whatnot, but often end up being ok? I have a weanling who is looking like he toes out, but he had been pretty correct before.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I read that when you try to correct toeing out in young horse, which is completely normal to a degree, you can cause them to toe in later on in life because you accelerated that natural adjustment that they go through... It is best to leave it alone till they stop growing,then, if it has not corrected itself is it safe to trim to correct. But as I said, it is perfectly normal for them to toe out pretty funnily in the front and back as they grow, and to be hip high and gawky...


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree that she will straighten out and turn into one gorgeous little mare in the long run. Weanlings generally have shorter necks and LONG legs so she might have been toeing out to get her head to the ground to graze.

Also, toeing out to a certain degree is NOT a total conformational flop. It allows the hind legs to clear the rib cage and lets them get underneath themselves more readily. Which is what you want in a reining/cutting horse. Allows them to collect, sit down on the slides and spin a little easier than a "truly straight" horse. As long as she isn't actually cow hocked as the picture alluded to then I would say definitely keep her! She will be a looker and you already said you fell in love with her. You can trim/train/condition and feed a decent horse but you can't change personality and if you don't go mushy about them every time you walk into the barn then you have the wrong horse!


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

She will probably catch up. Takes some a little longer than others to get their legs. She should be fine.


----------



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

Id give her time I could barley see the pictures and I know this is what most people said but when you go see her and your truly still disapointed then you could try to trade but dont get your hopes up and make sure you give her supplements but not to many I think she should turn fine. kind of like the ugly duck started out ugly then turned out beatiful.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I cant tell anything from that picture! it may be the way shes stading, you can never tell a horse's confo. when thay are grazing. even if she is a bit crooked foals often are and they grow out of it most of the time.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

*waits in anticipation for new photos*


----------



## draykesmom (Dec 29, 2009)

I think she will be fine.. give her a chance she could be your next best friend. And after caring for her you will fall in love with her no matter what.. she is ready to be molded into the perfect horse for you.. I love her color. the legs do look crooked in the pic but it could be the angle.. a bad angle on a horse picture can be misleading to say the least.. you will get to see her in person and check her out then.. If at that time you see one you still like better, talk to the owner he may be willing to trade.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you have any new pictures for us?


----------

